# Man may face charge of killing goose



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

http://www.detnews.com/2005/metro/0504/13/A01-147924.htmKilling goose leaves shooter afoul of law
Farmington Hills city worker questioned in death of bird
By Mike Martindale / The Detroit News
*FARMINGTON HILLS* -- It was a lovely spring afternoon at the Farmington Hills Golf Club and Driving Range, until shots rang out somewhere near the third green. 
moments later, authorities found a dead Canada goose, filled with bullets, lying just off the course. 
A parks and recreation employee has been suspended with pay, suspected of bagging the aggressive bird after it harassed him. 
The unidentified worker used a .32 caliber handgun, said city manager Steve Brock. 
It's the season for annoying geese in Michigan, but some say blasting them with bullets is going too far. 
"Shoot geese?" said Seung Jin Jun of Bloomfield Township. "I don't know anyone who hates geese bad enough to do that." 
Golfers notified authorities after hearing gunshots Saturday afternoon off the third hole near the course on 11 Mile Court just west of Halsted. 
The worker, who has not been charged with any crime, has been interviewed by his supervisors and police, Brock said. 
Criminal charges could range from reckless use of a firearm to cruelty to an animal. 
Farmington Hills Police Chief William Dwyer said other city workers have reported being attacked by the goose that was shot. 

--------------------

Man may face charge of killing goose
Web-posted Apr 13, 2005
By AL ELVIN 
Of The Daily Oakland Press 
A 49-year-old man who works as a municipal parks and recreation employee will likely face charges after police said he shot a Canada goose last weekend with a .32 caliber handgun. 
The incident occurred Saturday shortly after 3 p.m. when authorities received reports of a man firing multiple shots at a goose near the Farmington Hills Golf Club and Driving Range, said Farmington Hills Police Chief William Dwyer. 
"It wasn't on the course, but near it," Dwyer said. "There were people playing on the course, and they heard the first shot that was fired. They walked where they could see over the hill and saw a subject fire six or seven times with the handgun at the goose." 
The incident actually took place on Interchange Drive, near the third hole of the golf course. Dwyer said the suspect claimed he had been attacked by the goose on several occasions but was not being threatened at the time he shot the bird. 
"He indicated in his statement that he was struck by the goose four times while riding his motorcycle and said he was fearful of it," Dwyer added. "He had just gotten off work that day." 
Authorities recovered the firearm at the suspect's home in Livonia, Dwyer said. 
The Farmington Hills Police Department is working with the Oakland County Prosecutor's Office and charges are imminent in the next couple of days, Dwyer added, although he was not immediately sure exactly what the suspect will be charged with. 
Possible charges include: killing of an animal, a four-year felony; and misdemeanors, such as reckless discharge of a firearm. 
"It's a really serious matter," Dwyer said. "I've received phone calls from people who are outraged that someone would harm a protected animal like this."
----------------------------


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

"filled with bullets"

"bagging the aggressive bird "

"blasting them with bullets"

Don't you just love the adolescent writings of the Detroit News? I'm sure this was their attempt to make anyone who might own a firearm or even hunt geese look like gun crazed, trigger happy psychos trying to satisfy a bloodlust.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

He shouldv'e used a shovel.....:lol: Seriously though, if its that bad you should caomplain to a manager or something until its "taken care of".


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

City worker is charged in goose shooting 

http://www.freep.com/news/metro/date21e_20050421.htm

IN COURT
A city employee who police say shot a Canadian goose at the Farmington Hills Golf Club on April 9 was arraigned Wednesday on a felony charge of killing an animal and a misdemeanor charge of reckless use of a firearm. 

Michael Stanley Orzechowski, 49, of Livonia has worked for the city's Parks and Recreation Department for more than 9 years. He told police that he shot the adult male goose because it had attacked him on several previous occasions at the golf club. 

Farmington Hills Police Chief William Dwyer said golfers who were on the third green saw Orzechowski shoot the bird six or seven times and then climb on his motorcycle on a road outside the golf course and take off. Orzechowski led police to his garage, where he kept the .32-caliber semiautomatic pistol he used in the attack. 

Forty-seventh District Court Judge Marla Parker set a personal bond of $10,000. A preliminary conference with the judge is set for April 27; a preliminary exam is set for May 2. 

A necropsy of the goose, completed at Michigan State University, confirmed that the goose died of multiple gunshot wounds, Dwyer said. 

Seven years ago, another goose was fatally attacked near the Independence Green Apartments in Farmington Hills, when three men in their 20s decapitated an animal with golf irons. Two of them were sentenced to spend six months in jail; the third was not charged


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

"Fatally Attacked" :lol: :lol: OH PUHHHHLLLEEZZZZZEEE :rant: :lol:


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

This is why the the SSS theory was developed.:lol:


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

> A necropsy of the goose, completed at Michigan State University, confirmed that the goose died of multiple gunshot wounds, Dwyer said.


Duh? What did they think? A guy shoots a goose a half a dozen times and it's going to die from disease or strangulation or poisoning or stab wounds or.........................? Duh? :gaga:


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

> Forty-seventh District Court Judge Marla Parker set a personal bond of $10,000. A preliminary conference with the judge is set for April 27; a preliminary exam is set for May 2.
> 
> A necropsy of the goose, completed at Michigan State University, confirmed that the goose died of multiple gunshot wounds, Dwyer said.


I have seen bond less for rapist and that they actually did a necropsy is ridiculous. We have become a society where we hold animals almost in higher esteem than humans. Well I guess when looking at this story one can certainly make the case that our intelligence has shrunk, maybe even to the point of below the animals we live with. I say give him life and let one of those murderers out of jail in 3 years instead of 5 to make room.


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

How far from the green was he, might have gotten away with a wedge :lol:


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

There was another thread about this a while ago....

Goose thread


----------

